# interesting find on my bookshelves



## toggle (Feb 5, 2012)

bakunin has spent half the evening so far eyeing up my book collection. Although his attention to my books rather than me might normally get me a tad annoyed, I think I might have to let him get away with it this time.

We're fairly sure we just found a first edition of brave New World.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 5, 2012)

Does it have the dust jacket? The Internet says that this is the biggest determining factor in value.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 5, 2012)

someone on straightdope said:
			
		

> Yep. I'm your boy. I collect first editions and have a 1st UK in dj of Brave New World. Congrats on your find!
> 
> As for value, I would say probably in the $100- $200ish range. The three biggest factors in valuing books are:
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2012)

4-5 grand according to abe. If you can find a buyer...


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2012)

Over 4 grand, no dust jacket.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 5, 2012)

I've just done a search on abe and if that really is a first edition hardback of that title in good condition, you're looking at a really seriously high price.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it signed?

8 grand


----------



## Greebo (Feb 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> <snip>If you can find a buyer...


There's the rub, but you might get lucky.  People who  really want that sort of thing don't let a couple of zeroes stop them.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2012)

Is it yellow toggle?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

can i have my book back please?


----------



## gosub (Feb 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 4-5 grand according to abe. If you can find a buyer...


Isoteric investment v.big right now


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Is it yellow toggle?


 
nope, tis a blue one, but also listed by a lot of the booksellers as a first edition.

more like 400 than 4000, but that's still a lot for something i didn't know i had. and considering i'm going to be short 200 quid each month on my last 3 months of living off student loans, then not bad timing either.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> I've just done a search on abe and if that really is a first edition hardback of that title in good condition, you're looking at a really seriously high price.


 
Indeed, and the occasional finding of pots of gold at the end of a rainbow (or, in this case, a bookshelf) is another of my lesser-known talents and all part of my Studmuffinly service.

You may now all post worshipping messages of admiration and respect in the appropriate manner.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 9, 2012)

I now have an unpolished gem from my own book collection.

A paperback copy of John Frayn's 'VC's Of The Air' containing the signature of Flight Lieutenant William 'Bill' Reid, VC. The book itself isn't what people would pay for, but anything signed by a holder of the Victoria Cross is always going to be worth something to somebody.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 9, 2012)

Another possible £400 there from what i can see. Cheapest signed Reid item i can find is £ but that's a deliberate signing of a painting rather than a personal signature.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 9, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Another possible £400 there from what i can see. Cheapest signed Reid item i can find is £ but that's a deliberate signing of a painting rather than a personal signature.


 
I've just dashed off an email to the Victoria Cross Society, asking them if any of their members might be interested in buying it from me.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 9, 2012)

Back home in Oireland, I have Paul Bew's copy of _From Max Weber. _At least I assume it's *the *Paul Bew, the former "marxist" Norn Iron specialist turned vermine in ermine.


----------

